# Marklin old transformer (controller)



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I had been browsing around Marklin (blue) transformers and noticed strange hookups. They use some kind of rod plugs. (Maybe banana? Only that they do not look like banana plugs.) I noticed L O O B. Not sure what they meant... I tried Google Translation - AC, DC, Accessories, etc. None of them matches. Any idea what they are/stand for? Not that I am looking to buy one but checking the accessories by Marklin.

Brown plug - labeled "O"
Yellow plug - labeled "L"
Red plug - labeled "B"

Not sure about second "O" - same as first one?


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi.
This site may help. It is a downloadable pdf of a Marklin signal manual which gives the info you need in fig.5 & 6 on page 8.
http://www.modelleisenbahn.hostings...ibros/pdf/Marklin_0341_Model_Signals_Book.pdf

Hope this helps.
Regards, Colin.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

That is strange diagram. It is actually more confusing. I noticed three lines on the tracks. I thought that it is HO scale with no third rail? I know that they have overhead line for that but the diagram didn't say connection to that side and other one to other side, which does not make any sense. 

I can see that 7209 is actually distributor panel, meaning that it is just panel to connect to many same lines. 

7210 is selector on each connection (switch them on and off on each node.)

7072 is some kind of selector to tell it to go there or other way. One wire into two wires? That is where I get lost on. 

7039 is signaler. 

I found other site to check the documents - http://www.marklin.com/tech/

Hopefully, I can understand how it works.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi. It's not too difficult to understand if you realise that the Marklin sytem IS 3-rail !
Connection "B" is the variable voltage for running trains and goes to the center rail.
Connection(s) "O" is the return from the track and also the return from accessories.
Connection "L" is the fixed voltege supply to any accessories, turnouts, signals etc.
Both running rails are connected together so both are "O"
The rolling stock axles are un-insulated so can be used to bridge a special isolated rail to give automatic signal operation !
One thing to remember is that the Marklin system is AC and not DC as is usual for most H0 models so the transformer/controller can only be used for Marklin.
Hope this helps.
Regards, Colin.


----------

